# check this link,dog in shopping mall



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.koco.com/video/1835841/index.html


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

oops should be video of dog in mall ? sorry

http://www.koco.com/video/18358041/index.html


----------



## kbtapner (Oct 16, 2008)

That's just GREAT!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

that's too funny- I saw it the other day here on one of the RI stations..... 
Go Pupper!
I'll pay for his bone if they wanna arrest him!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

hahaha thats TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

What a master! Maybe it was a gift for a girlfren!


----------

